# First fly ever tied



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I just picked up a cheep tying kit and some materials off line and tied my first fly today I'd like to get some constructive criticism and pointers


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks nice. Get that sucker wet!


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Our opinions don't matter--it's what the fish think that matters!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

What are you targeting with it? Good work.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Reds/trout. Fishing the flats down here in POC


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks good, better than my first few. Here's my suggestions:

1) trim the tail fibers on both the top and bottom at an angle. A baitfish pattern usually isn't flat on the end, so taper it so that the middle section of the fly's tail is a little longer than the top and bottom.

2) Tie it in a little more towards the hook eye, you shouldn't be tying materials in anywhere past mid hook length (which is measured from the eye to the hook bend) on a streamer type fly. The first material clump is tied in right at the eye and before tying in, clip the butt end at a 45 degree angle so it tapers thin to thick towards the back. Then tie in the next clump ever so slightly behing that, again having cut the butt end at a 45 degree angle.....repeat with all subsequent clumps. This way you will have a smaller head that is narrow at the front (behind the eye) and naturally gets fatter toward the hook bend. 

3) Add a little flash maybe. A couple of strands of flashabou along each side or a small clump of crystal flash in the middle makes good realism.

4) most trout and red streamers/clouser patterns need not be longer than 3 or so inches. Not sure how long yours is, but it might be a little long. 

Don't take any of the above as negatives, just observations from 20 years of fly tying saltwater patterns. I am not commenting on colors or choice to use synthetic materials, that is a different discussion. What you have there, if put in front of a redfish, will work just fine most of the time. 

If fishing grass flats in POC you probably want to tie something that either has a weed guard or at least rides hook point up, which you pattern will not. You can research how to tie in those manners. Suggest you learn to tie, in this order, the following, which will not only make good POC flies but also teach you the basics of fly tying. 1) Bead Chain Clouser Minnow, 2) Seaducer 3) Deceiver. Most flies are a variation of those 3, and if you can tie those you can cover anything you need pretty much.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Agree with Flatscat. As a fly tier myself for a little over a year once you get started you just can't stop! Very addicting. That's just tying them. Wait until you catch your first fish on a fly you tied - great sense of accomplishment!!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

excellent start .x3 on what flatscat said .clouser minnows , seaducers and deceivers learn to tie these 3 and everything else will fall in place.search youtube for these patterns.


----------

